# my "new" van setup



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm lovin this setup, still organizing and moving things around. I will say you want to grab what you need and get out and not spend too much time hunched over. 
They were asking $1800 I got it for $1200, good thing too cuz fuel pump died the next day. So installed new fuel pump, plugs wires, rotor, cap, filters etc etc. Serviced the tranny, recharged the AC and its rockin. Just orderd new monroe magnums for the front, has 3 yr old air shocks in back. May have to replace front springs $100 a pair for heavy duty's.

I have some ideas for customizing shelving a bit more.
Turns out rafter hooks installed backwards fit great at the roof line and are perfect for my jamb set levels. Utility hook for air hoses and cords.

Tea cup hooks for my zipper bags w/ specialized drill bits etc.
And I'm getting some 2.5" and 5" fire hose to attache to ceiling and shelves for T square and brooms and whatever else I can shove in em.

Setup a little cordless charging station so I just run a cord to the truck instead of draggin all my junk out.

oops maximum file upload


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

more..


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

You might consider building in some slide out floor boxes for the bulk of your "daily grab" and most used stuff, and leave the shelving for less important storage and supplies. I built a three drawer system in my truck with a 12" "pocket" between the end of the boxes and the tailgate where I could put buckets and other things to keep them from sliding around in transit. Best thing is, you don't lose the ability to haul cargo AND all your other stuff. I could still load up with full sheets of plywood, drywall, lumber, and anything else and still get to all my stuff without unloading so much as a sliver. 

Working out of a truck, my drawers were about 7' long. In a van you can shorten the rear boxes and put a couple that access through the side doors. Makes for lighter drawers to operate.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

I hear that, my dads truck has aluminum drawers from a PG&E van so I know what your talking about.

I'm trying to locate the grab stuff closest to side doors ie my bags.... location to left of doors where the bucket boss is under utilized prime real estate, going to build a small rack facing the cab so I can see whats in em, for cordless drills, impacts etc. 

I'm trying to keep in mind I want the weight forward of the axle. gonna throw some rack straps on too.

Oh yeah notice the red paper on the wall by cords? Thats todays red tag...


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> I'm trying to keep in mind I want the weight forward of the axle. gonna throw some rack straps on too.


The thing I don't like about shelving and cabinets in a van is that you're burying your stuff when you load in sheet goods or much lumber, that's what's so great about the drawer system. The first GC I worked for used vans and most of the carpenters built their own storage boxes and put hooks on the side doors to hang their tool belts and cords. Which brings me to another reason I don't care for vans, they're noisy from all the stuff slamming and banging around. :shutup::w00t:

I've always been a truck guy. I run a canopy on my truck with a bed mounted lumber rack. The canopy had side wings, meaning the windows hinge vertically so I could reach in anywhere to get to tools and supplies. All the dirt, mess, and noise stays in the back where it belongs, while I'm up with the heat and AC and most importantly, QUIET! 




Kingstud said:


> Oh yeah notice the red paper on the wall by cords? Thats todays red tag...


Better in your truck than on the job site where everyone can see it. :w00t:


----------



## WallMonkey (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice rolling toolbox!!! :thumbsup:

I've been kicking the idea around for awhile myself... it seems that i'm ending up doing more and more odd jobs lately. 
A rig just like yours would be awesome!
:cheesygri


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

nice setup. now watch out for the mexicans at the jobsite or parking lot. it needs some anti-theft measures?


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

sandboxdoc said:


> nice setup. now watch out for the mexicans at the jobsite or parking lot. it needs some anti-theft measures?


That's what the Doberman is for ... :w00t:


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

It does rattle around alot, mostly the cab gate which I will resolve with some felt pads or rubber bumpers and a bungee for that junk leaning behind the plastic chain (I got because it does not rattle). Today cordless drill fell over and ran for awhile, so need a system for those lol

As far as burying stuff, the racks are awesome with cross bars @ 4' I can put anything up there. I loaded it w/ 24's the other day, when I got to jobsite it was "are you sure those are 24's?" lol They are burly. I think someone cut off regular truck rack and added the feet. They are not supported by rain gutter like most van racks.

I grew up in F150's, rack and tool box, my last rig had a big greenlee box. Which I couldnt open all the way cuz of the racks and my tools were just a big jumble, while compressor and chop saw sat in the bed. Then that dayum box slammed on my fingers, that was about the last straw.
Soooo much more secure, we've had a real wave of tool thefts out of trucks lately.

It is a rolling toolbox, think I'm gonna relocate the power strip to the wall, in the shelf where chargers are. Then install a plug on the outside of van, kind of an RV setup. As long as I dont drive away while plugged in. Looking at inverters, just for chargeing batts not running tools. I considered one of those ambulance generators, I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on one.

Just got my America Van catalog, I can't afford anything in it but might give me some ideas on stuff to make.... but 1st a friggin cup holder!! 

Driving it takes a little getting used to, handles poorly and porpoises something awful. Hopefully my shocks will come and I can get into that front end this weekend to see what needs fixin.

Tire selection is a problem these older vans came with 215/75r15 or 225's and diesels 235's, this one was 225's but PO put on 235's. Heres the problem very few truck tires in these sizes, mostly passenger car tires, just makes no sense to me,,,, a 3/4 ton truck w/ passenger car tires?


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks great Kingstud. Go to the junkyard & get a tire mount for your back door. That will free up alot more room in your van. Congrats!
Steve


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks nice for all your tools. I'm not a big fan of vans though because they can get broken into, then all your tools would be wiped out. Diamond plate box on a truck will never get broken into, just not as convenient.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

vans are the way to go in my opinion. I have worked out of both. trucks and vans. then did the trailer thing for awile. My favorite is by far the van. I have owned alot of them. Got an astro now just for painting. Got a 15 passanger with no seats for remodeling. On long jobs i sometimes leave the van right at the site and drive my car back and forth, only if its in a nice secure place of course, not the ghetto!!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> vans are the way to go in my opinion. I have worked out of both. trucks and vans. then did the trailer thing for awile. My favorite is by far the van. I have owned alot of them. Got an astro now just for painting. Got a 15 passanger with no seats for remodeling. On long jobs i sometimes leave the van right at the site and drive my car back and forth, only if its in a nice secure place of course, not the ghetto!!


I think I have tried everything as well.

The 7x14 trailer will be getting pulled by a one ton van next. I don't really ever need a pick up box. Bought an astro a while back and have fallen in love with vans it is my first. 

The one ton van will just get a small tool box with hand tools and an impact driver. It's main job will be to tow. With GVWR of just under ten thousand pounds it should be able to haul waht ever I want. 

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only people I see driving vans are molester's.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only people I see driving vans are molester's.:whistling:laughing:


 Because the soccer mom ride you sport is so much better.:no:

Cole


----------



## skinnyj41004 (May 10, 2007)

Cover the windows with heavy screen from the inside and if there is any glass paint it from the inside or put some vynle over it. Also, adding some 12 volt flourescent lights mounted to the roof inside wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> I grew up in F150's, rack and tool box, my last rig had a big greenlee box. Which I couldnt open all the way cuz of the racks and my tools were just a big jumble, while compressor and chop saw sat in the bed. Then that dayum box slammed on my fingers, that was about the last straw.
> Soooo much more secure, we've had a real wave of tool thefts out of trucks lately.


I can see why you like the van better, I would too over a set up like that. That's why when I set up my truck I had the canopy with the rack over. The bed was pretty secure and with the tool box arrangement I built, plenty of easy access storage and cargo space.

About security, if someone wants in, they're going to get in no matter what you're driving. The most you can do is keep it locked, preferably alarmed, and hope for the best.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

A. Spruce said:


> About security, if someone wants in, they're going to get in no matter what you're driving. The most you can do is keep it locked, preferably alarmed, and hope for the best.


I don't know about that, I've had my windows smashed in the cab of my truck just so they could get in and steal something stupid. But my diamond plate box with all the valuable tools has never been touched.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

STP great idea on the tire carrier!
Skinny, that is on my list. the only windows in the cargo area are back doors. I am going to put some welded wire/ expanded sheetmetal, considered tinting them blackout but almost think I want them to see the window screens.

As far as security goes you just have to harden the target more than the guy down the street. Theives are opportunists and look for easy targets. I also thought about adding some hasp/padlocks but there is a very beefy looking lock replacement available. I can slimjim that cab in 1/3 of a second, 5 minutes w/ a 7-11 cup and a shoelace. but the as long as the cage is locked the back is pretty secure. I'd say 30 minutes w/ a crow bar, quicker w/ a cordless grinder but then they wont here me walk up behind them w/ a 12g. 

and there is a slick electronic deadbolt too.

After driving a white van now, you can go anywhere, any neighborhood and your totally anonymous. No one notices you, which is pretty nice in some of the neighborhoods I work in.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

You need to work in better neighborhoods ...


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

you need to get some adrian steel shelving off craigslist that has lockable doors. 

the amigos are always on the prowl here in the bay area.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Odd van.*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bar/1892052732.html

Looks like the van got molested this time.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

For that T square, get rid of the clamps. Put a deck screw where the small hole in the end is, and another right at the T, both slanting slightly upward. :thumbsup:

I hang my T square, a framing square and two beater levels that way.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

slowcone, I hear that and there are some amazing deals on van shelfs on CL.

Tinstaff, just temporary. I'm supposed to be getting 20' of 2 1/2" fire hose and 20' of 5" fire hose. Makes great tool sleeves, I'm going to screw that to the shelves or celing. I try to avoid anything that can tear my flesh if I fall on it....becuz I prolly will.

I just ordered a Xantrex prowatt 600w pure sine inverter w/ remote switch.
And got the rear windows tinted with mirror, not much of a tint but very hard to see in.
oh yeah the guys that did the tiniting that "pet screen" for doors was perfect for back window security. And if you have an unluck mushroom on back doors remove it. I dont.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow! That is strange looking, but roomy I bet.
Steve



CCCo. said:


> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bar/1892052732.html
> 
> Looks like the van got molested this time.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kingstud said:


> I'm supposed to be getting 20' of 2 1/2" fire hose and 20' of 5" fire hose. Makes great tool sleeves, I'm going to screw that to the shelves or celing. I try to avoid anything that can tear my flesh if I fall on it....becuz I prolly will.


 That is a great idea.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

that is an odd looking van, but waht the hell. I didnt buy a van cuz I thought they were cool but becuz it works. Yrs ago I worked for an outfit in the city that had one, no shelves we just threw all our junk in and crew piled in back too.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> Yrs ago I worked for an outfit in the city that had one, no shelves we just threw all our junk in and crew piled in back too.


I always hated that, low man on the totem pole gets to ride the load. Thankfully I spent most of my time in my own truck running materials, so I didn't have to piggyback with the carpenters too often. :clap:


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

could I tell some stories about those days...

window screens about $50 a pair at americanvan.com, masterlock hockey pucks and hasps, 2 sets $70 on Amazon. They'll have to wait a couple of weeks tho.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

those window scrrens at american van are for 96 or newer, option B expanded sheetmetal at HD $18 24"x24".

Solved my cofee cup holder problem, some sheet ABS, heat gun, 2" abs and just picked up some scrap 4" abs of the jobsite, havent glued in the 4" yet.

Hope theres room in the coffee cup holder for the remote inverter switch.

I scored 4 hubcaps for $20 today, 2 are new!
Also rounded up 5- 4 gang box's and 20' of flex conduit and greenfield connectors. I'm gonna run romex along the roofline with boxs in several locations connected to the inverter.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

found a nice pure sine wave inverter on amazon Xantrek prowatt 600 for $150, remote $20. But I bought about $170 worth of lugs, braided ground wire and 22 ft of 2/0 wire!! yikes! got the lugs soldered on, new side terminal posts and 2- 8ft runs of wire today. Popped a cople aircraft grommets right behind drivers seat. Waiting on my ANL fuse holder from donrowe.com. Then I'll pull some romex in 1/2" flex and 4 gang box's.

more than I expected to invest just to charge cordless tools on the road...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

nice van, once ya have one its hard to go back imo

i have one myself and love it


----------

